# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  أحمد محمد أحمد. يصدر صحيفه الكوتش الالكترونيه

## على الصغير

*تبدأ صحيفة الكوتش الالكترونية السودانية بثها على شبكة الانترنت ابتداء من يوم 12-12-2012 الساعة 12:12 ظهرا بتوقيت السودان وهي صحيفة تختص بأخبار الرياضة إلى جانب اهتمامها بالشأن الفني والاجتماعي في السودان، ويقود الصحيفة تحريريا الزميلان ياسر قاسم وأحمد محمد أحمد. 
*

----------


## عمر العمر

*مشكور على الخبر الجميل 
وياريت تكمل جميلك بالرابط 
*

----------


## الدسكو

*مبروك

ان شاء الله تكون مميزة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*نتمني لهم التوفيق
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*نتمنى أن  لا  تكون  للشتل  والأخبار  الكاذبة  المفبركه  وأن  تسير  على  درب  الحيادية  ونقل  الأخبار  أول  بأول  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*احمد محمد احمد صحفي رقم نتمنى ان ينقل ابداعه للشبكة الاسفيرية وتكون خير ملاذ لنا نحن المريخاب عن صحف الشتل الالكترونية

*

----------


## اسماعيل

*أحمد محمد أحمد صحفى صادق ويحب الحق و المريخ . 
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*أتمنى لهم التوفيق 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*لو في زول لقي العنوان يا اخوانا ينزلو

*

----------


## كباشي

*كل التوفيق و النجاح 

و سنكون ذخرا لها
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*







انتهت العلاقة بين الزميل احمد محمد احمد وصحيفة الزعيم بعد خلاف نشب بينه ورئيس التحرير ياسر المنا، انتهى  بايقاف صاحب (رذاذ الحروف) عن الكتابة بالصحيفة التي يملكها رئيس المريخ المستقيل جمال الوالي،وجاء القرار تاكيدا لخبر (الزاوية) التي اوردته قبل ايام،واكد الزميل احمد محمد احمد صحة الخبر وقال ان رئيس مجلس ادارة الزعيم عز الدين الجاك اخطره بالقرار واضاف:لست حزينا علي القرار خاصة انها ليست المرة الاولى التي يتم فيها فصلي من صحيفة الزعيم لان الاسباب لا علاقة لها بالكفاءة ، ووعد الزميل احمد بكشف الكثير من الاسرار وعلاقة جمال الوالى مالك الصحيفة بالقرار وكيف نفذ له ياسر المنا المخطط وذلك عبر موقع الكوتش الالكترونى الذى أنشأه الزميل احمد  فى الايام القادمه وبرر الخطوة بأنه يريد ان يتحمل مسؤولية اى كلمة فى الحلقات المثيرة
*

----------


## على الصغير

*http://alcoach.net/wp/
*

----------


## الدلميت

*نتمني له التوفيق

*

----------


## سامرين

*هل اتت صحيفة الكوتش لتكشف لنا من هو جمال الوالى ومن هو ياسر المنا واعتراضه على ظرف على الفادنى 
وعرض الزعيم للبيع..هل من اجل هذا اتت
صراحه منتهى القذاره

*

----------


## سامرين

*ماالذى سنستفيده نحن وماالذى سيجنيه المريخ من مثل هذه الاخبار
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ماالذى سنستفيده نحن وماالذى سيجنيه المريخ من مثل هذه الاخبار



ماهو العنوان الإلكتروني لهذه الإصدارة دكتورة
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

هل اتت صحيفة الكوتش لتكشف لنا من هو جمال الوالى ومن هو ياسر المنا واعتراضه على ظرف على الفادنى 
وعرض الزعيم للبيع..هل من اجل هذا اتت
صراحه منتهى القذاره




ما قلت الا الحقيقة 
يديك العافية دكتورة سامرين

*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*ياسر قاسم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لو المقيم فى دبى .. و برضو عندو عمود صحفى ما متاكد وين ... ده هلالابى .. يبقى شكلو الموقع شراكة .. و فى الغالب حيكون اخبارى فقط .
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

ماهو العنوان الإلكتروني لهذه الإصدارة دكتورة



http://alcoach.net/wp
ده الرابط ياالدلميت
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

ما قلت الا الحقيقة 
يديك العافية دكتورة سامرين




والله الحيره زاتها احتارت فينا ياود البقعه
هو مفهوم الاعلام عندنا كده


*

----------


## الملك الصغير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

تبدأ صحيفة الكوتش الالكترونية السودانية بثها على شبكة الانترنت ابتداء من يوم 12-12-2012 الساعة 12:12 ظهرا بتوقيت السودان وهي صحيفة تختص بأخبار الرياضة إلى جانب اهتمامها بالشأن الفني والاجتماعي في السودان، ويقود الصحيفة تحريريا الزميلان ياسر قاسم وأحمد محمد أحمد. 




حلوة منك الفكرة يا استاذ أحمد 
سؤال للاستاذ :
الاسم مقتبس من المهنة ولا من المطعم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

http://alcoach.net/wp/




تسلم ياابو علوه
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*يا اخوانا ياسر قاسم ده منو ؟؟ياهو الانا قاصدو ؟
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

http://alcoach.net/wp
ده الرابط ياالدلميت



مشكورة دكتورة سامرين .. 
بعد الإطلاع علي الإصدارة أحسست بأنها عمل مشبوه

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

مشكورة دكتورة سامرين .. 
بعد الإطلاع علي الإصدارة أحسست بأنها عمل مشبوه




والله ياالدلميت لما حسيت بالاستياء معقوله فى كده
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

والله ياالدلميت لما حسيت بالاستياء معقوله فى كده



   ( إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون)
اللهم لا إعتراض في حكمك
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jamal Balal
					

يا اخوانا ياسر قاسم ده منو ؟؟ياهو الانا قاصدو ؟



ياهو زاااااااااااااااااااااتو ياجمال
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

ياهو زاااااااااااااااااااااتو ياجمال



شحما ولحما
*

----------


## ياسر عمر

*الايام دى بقى اكل العيش من وراء الاساءة للزعيم 
هذه صحيفة فى رايي ولدت ميته
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

شحما ولحما



 وعظماً كمان
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر عمر
					

الايام دى بقى اكل العيش من وراء الاساءة للزعيم 
هذه صحيفة فى رايي ولدت ميته



والله ياياسر مفروض تكون مدفونه عديل
بس انا عندى سؤال :هم كده ضمائرهم مرتاحه
*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

 وعظماً كمان



ودما وسماجة !

*

----------


## عمر مجذوب

*بالتوفيق
                        	*

----------

